# scope mounting options???



## hurley0816 (Dec 25, 2006)

My dad is passing down a taurus 669 .357 mag and I am planning on using it next year for deer hunting.My question is do I have any option other than the mounting plate?


----------



## hurley0816 (Dec 25, 2006)

anyone???


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

I realize that this is not the answer you were hoping for but if you go to Goggle search and put in handgun scope mounts I bet that something comes up.. Think you will have to drill and tap for anything decent..


----------

